# Summer Washington Rally/gathering Interest



## WACOUGAR (Dec 20, 2006)

Taunya (Doxie) and I have been discussing the idea of a North-Pacific Northwest Rally/Get Together for this summer. We threw around some ideas today and I have contacted some Outbacker friends from Canada who might be interested to see if they would want to come down. Here are some ideas and I would love to here others and see if anyone is interested.

Deception Pass State Park (although it can be hard to reserve enough sites that are large enough in the summer--but it is possible and beautiful!!)
Howard Miller Steelhead Park in Rockport on Highway 20--this is a gorgeous park--cleanest I have ever seen and is perfect for a group because of the layout.
Pearrygin Lake State Park near Winthrop--again could be hard to get enough sites for a group but is a beautiful place and warm.
Winthrop KOA-pricier but should be able to get sites.
Newhalem Campground-no hookups but the most beautiful place-they have a group site and a reservable loop-we also go to the first come first served loops.

Those are some thoughts. Any others? Any interest at all? Should this be a Rally or just a Casual Get Together? Kind of thinking sometime in June but that is highly negotiable. Our vacation will probably be the second and third weeks of July.

Anyway, let me know some thoughts. Lets see if we can do something north for those of us that can't get to the Spring Rally and those of you who want to do more camping.

Kelly


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Kelly , thanks for throwing out the suggestions! if anyone knows the good places on your side, it's you!








I really think you need to pick dates that best work for you and "plant the flag" so to speak. It's so fun to get together with others and share what we love to do.

At this point , personally , our schedule is open as we haven't made plans for summer trips. Rick will put in for dates at first of year and every year he starts bugging me about it! How fun it would be to say well, " we are going here on this date, there on that date"







. I am also watching the N Calif potential get together for when and where. I really don't want to go to N Calif in late summer because it's like here in the Tri-Cities...too darn hot!









Thanks for getting this going Kelly!


----------



## jnk36jnk (Mar 9, 2004)

We would be interested in the late June-early July dates. We have been to Deception Pass when we still had our 25RSS and while it was very nice I don't think our fiver would fit. Just our two cents worth. Dean & Jodi


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

jnk36jnk said:


> We would be interested in the late June-early July dates. We have been to Deception Pass when we still had our 25RSS and while it was very nice I don't think our fiver would fit. Just our two cents worth. Dean & Jodi


Oregon Camper is looking for a fiver


----------



## jozway (Jan 28, 2008)

Like the fact that it would be a little closer to us this time. 200 miles with 2 kids saying are we there yet gets kinda old.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> We would be interested in the late June-early July dates. We have been to Deception Pass when we still had our 25RSS and while it was very nice I don't think our fiver would fit. Just our two cents worth. Dean & Jodi


Oregon Camper is looking for a fiver








[/quote]

Oh yea!


----------



## WACOUGAR (Dec 20, 2006)

Give me a few weeks, and I will listen to everyones comments and mull it over and come up with a plan and a date. I know you can't please everyone, but like Doxie says, set a date and a place and hopefully folks will show up. I think we could get some interest in something North. I will try to make it someplace that will fit most sizes of rigs.

Kelly


----------



## BlueWedge (Sep 11, 2005)

Plant a flag and we will try and make it

Fiver - I kind of like the 321FRL - then I decide I couldn't park it anywhere.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

BlueWedge said:


> Plant a flag and we will try and make it
> 
> Fiver - I kind of like the 321FRL - then I decide I couldn't park it anywhere.


Guess I could go that way and just leave the kids at home.


----------



## BlueWedge (Sep 11, 2005)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Plant a flag and we will try and make it
> 
> Fiver - I kind of like the 321FRL - then I decide I couldn't park it anywhere.


Guess I could go that way and just leave the kids at home.








[/quote]

I hear ya. The 31FQBHS had/has your name on it. You didn't want to park something that big anyway. Hey maybe the crismons and jnkjnk will let us try their fivers this weekend to convince us that it is the way to go ?


----------

